# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  videos en DVD de Chan-tata-cha

## lamagiadegardy

Bueno, pues parece ser que despues de mucho tiempo esperando hacerlo ya dispongo de toda la magia de los programas Chan-Tata-chan en DVD
y un DVD m,uy majo que estoy editando, solo con juegos de los mejores de Tamariz
Espero hacer lo mismo con Pepe Carroll, hay material.
de Jorge Blass tambien tengo toda su magia en television en  3 DVD
Genial, NO,,,,,,,,YU juuuuuu........

----------


## torrini

FELICIDADES un trabajo duro y de constancia. Nos puedes indicar si los vas a publicar? - 
Gracias por el esfuerzo.
Un saludo.  :Smile1:

----------


## Dramagic

Amigo Gardy...a ver cuando quedamos que hace mucho que no nos vemos.

¿Seguro que tienes todo Chan Tata chan? yo tengo mucho y ya me he encontrado con tres personas que decian tenerlo todo y luego resulta que no, que les faltaban cosas que yo tenia y ellos tenian cosas que yo no tenia. Si lo tienes todos, entonces genial  :Wink:  

Un saludo.

----------


## Shargon

Me encantaria hacerme con todo chan tata chan, pero que calidad tienen :Confused:

----------


## magotamarit

La  verdad es que es muy interesante. Si te interesa cambiar material o quieres asegurarte de que lo tienes todo ( como dice dramagic) podrias nombrar que componen los dvds y entre todos podriamos completarlos.

 :Smile1:

----------

